# MY NEW GOATS!!! (Muddy Creek Farm)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom and I went to Kids Corral today to pick up Chenille.... well we got two more lol. They are a Christmas present from me, to myself :lol:. I got a blue eyed doe Nestea, and a buck. I love them already! I am tying to think of a name for the buck.... I will take pictures of everyone tomarrow!

Nestea's Sire - MCH Morningstar BlueEmancipatorAbe









Nestea as a kid









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My new buck's (un named) Dam's FIRST FRESHENING udder

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















My new buck as a kid -









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Chenille! She is TINY and soo cute!


















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Nive goats! I especialy like Nestea- how old is she now?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, I think she is five months - I'll have to look at her papers


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW, nice goats. Can't wait to see updated pics.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I can't wait 'till they settle in!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my....what a very good gift to yourself!! Very pretty! And I really like your does sire, you definately have some very pretty colored goaties...awesome udder too. Congratulations!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice new goats! I really like your new buck.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are pretty! I love the buck's color. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I went out and took some pictures........ I couldn't help myself .

Nestea and Chenille









New buck, after my bucks beat him up


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I love love love love love them. Be glad I'm not close MUAHHAHAAH! Only kidding Chels.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sara  Chenille is Teeny Weeny I need to measure her. I can't wait to take set-up pictures! (I love taking pictures of them, although I am not the one taking them, I set them up :wink More pictures coming tomarrow =P


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh- they are really pretty goats- that buck has just wonderful color.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish that all black Nigerian buck was for sale-he is really nice and would make a great cross for more first gens with my mini oberhaslis.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you 

I went a wee bit CAMERA HAPPY!

Here is Chenille today...









Chenille and Nestea









Nestea, isn't she beautiful! I just LOVE her! She is so sweet 









She loves the woods =)


















Now for the Stud muffin =P


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nestea is just to pretty! I love blue eyes and bucksins 
Chenille and your stud muffin are pretty too  You got a name for the buck yet?


----------

